# Difference in Teats



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

The past few days I have been walking my herd down the hill to browse. Since I have to stay with them I have been critiqueing them pretty hard. I think I have some nice looking goats if I say so myself :greengrin: 

One thing I have noticed is my two unbred does teats. One is a Saanen and a year and a half old. The other is my doeling, almost 3 mionths old, who is a Saanen/Nubian cross. I noticed that the Saanens teats are much smaller than the doeling cross. In fact, I am thinking the doeling cross will be a joy to milk with the teats she has.  

Do Nubians usually have a longer teat than a Saanen? I will have to get some pics to show you all what I mean!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Since I started milking my does I have discovered some things about teats that surprised me a little. I have NDG's so teat size is challenged anyway.

I have two does with really nice long teats, one is pretty easy to milk, the other is a little harder (?) Her teats are too firm or something, you really have to get your fingers "just right" or milk goes back up rather then out.

Most surprising is that a couple of my other does have smaller teats that you wouldn't think would milk easily...but Carly...wow...just a little pressure and the milk just shoots out! Both the other does had somewhat higher production, but, I'd take a herd of "Carly's", for sure. The other similar doe is Carly's daughter. I can't wait to milk them next year. They both have nice fore-udders too.

I know what you mean about the "longer" teats on a baby, I kept two doelings from this year specifically because I liked the length of their teats. Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some teats start out long but never get any bigger once the udder fills up. others grow nicely with the udder.

Teats can get bigger during lactation.

orifice size plays a part in ease or difficulty of milking.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Some Nubians tend to long skinny "pencil" teats also.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I sure hope she continues to have nice teats as she gets older and bred. Her dam, Sasha, has a nice one on one side and a smaller, harder to hold one. Both orifices are nice. She is this way because she had a single as a FF and was not milked. My two others will be milked reguarless of how mant kids they have so i can try to keep the udder even. Milking Sasha has its challenges!

Oh yeah, and this doeling is out of Sasha!


----------

